# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  SO CLOSE TO THE ROAD N WILD.

## Trout

These boys are just teazing me being so close to the road this morning.Buitifull to watch tho.No touchys Trout.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> These boys are just teazing me being so close to the road this morning.Buitifull to watch tho.No touchys Trout.
> Attachment 205932Attachment 205933


I like the one with the green ear tag the best   :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

Time to go door knocking??

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

How close do you reckon you could get to them?

What would be your choice of calibre @Trout?

----------


## Trout

My 308 of course,they were about 100mtrs from road as start.No fences or gates.No deer farms up their way.Just near national park doc land.
Living on cattle winter feed.

----------

